# Access to Middle Fork WMA



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I've tried Googling the interwebs to find where Middle Fork WMA is, but have failed. Likely this is just user error. Where is the access point for this WMA?


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Only one access point. 
Parking lot NE of Pineview reservoir


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thank you! Found it!


----------

